# Gold Testing



## Noxx (Apr 21, 2007)

Hello guys,
Today, someone called me saying he had 300grams of 10k gold for sale. I gave him a price and he seems to be interested. Now, I need to buy some testing solutions. But I never used them and I don't know where to buy them. Do ebay is a good source ? What do I need to test jewelry ?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

Noxx,
You should be set up for testing before you advertise to buy.
You can't wait on Ebay when it could cost you a deal, but if that
or mail order is your only choice you should get it so you will be
prepared for all the deals that will be coming your way, and to
make sure you don't get taken by anybody.
You basically need a file to make sure it is not plated, and nitric
acid is used to test 14K, I don't know what the 10K acid is. It
may just be diluted a bit. 
Jim


----------



## Noxx (Apr 21, 2007)

Ok.
But for gold testing kits, what are the needles and a test stone needed for ?
Thanks


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

The needles and test stone are to help determine what karat the gold is.
You put a streak from the item next to a streak from the needles and see which one the acid reacts like to determine that it will be the same karat as the needle the streak was made from. Your basic need is to make sure it is solid gold and not plated, a deep gouge with a file and some nitric will do that. Since it is 10K you just need to make sure it is solid, and at least 10K. 10K will be the lowest price range you will be paying for, you just need to make sure it is real. Shor and Ganiskin's websites have info on testing.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 21, 2007)

Can I test with only acid bottle and a stone ? (No needles)


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

Here is a link to Shor's testing page;
http://shorinternational.com/TestGoldScratch.htm


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

You can test with just a file and the acid. It will turn green real fast if it is not gold, and will turn brown or darker slowly if it is low karat. Just make sure you file deep enough to get past the point where the plating would stop if it is plated.


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 21, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Can I test with only acid bottle and a stone ? (No needles)



You can test 10k gold with nothing more than nitric acid and a file. 

Because the gold content is quite low in 10K, there's enough of the base metal dissolved when you apply a drop of nitric that it will effect the color of the gold. Yellow 10K gold will darken when tested, as if it was being stained a light brown. You would expect to see a slight blue reaction in the nitric eventually (it takes a while to develop) but no gassing. If you get an immediate reaction, you know you're dealing with base metals. File a notch no less than 1/32" deep with the corner of a file, then apply nitric. The reaction should be uniform everywhere, with the color I've already described. If you get no reaction at all, it's either not gold, or it's higher in karat. If you get a bubbling and gassing reaction, you're testing base metals, possibly on gold filled items. Got it?

Let me give you a tip----and please accept it in the spirit in which it's being offered, based on years of experience working as a refiner. 

Don't get involved in this as if you're a dealer until you fully understand testing and refining. Doing so will see to it that you fail in your quest. You're trying to run long before you're able to walk. You should already know and understand the things you're asking if you're dealing with precious metals. Don't try to learn at the customer's expense-----it's going to come out of your pocket in the long term. 

Harold


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

Here are two links on gold buying prices;
Kitco and Goldmaster they will help you from 
paying to much. You ust need to figure how much
of a percentage you want to deduct.
Kitco also has platinum and silver coin prices.

Kitco;
http://genesiss.kitco.com/selling/index_refine.html

Goldmaster;
http://www.goldmastersusa.com/Purchasing/Scrap_Gold_Jewelry.asp


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 21, 2007)

I agree with Harold, you need to know what your doing when testing and
dealing with customers to gain their trust and respect. They will deal with you again and tell others if they feel they were treated fairly, and they know that you know what you are doing. If you get your testing skills perfected first it will be a great help to you and your customers.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 22, 2007)

You're right my friends, but where could I buy the test kits ?
Thanks


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 22, 2007)

Google for "gold test kits". Here's one that seems reasonable. Electronic at the top of the page and touchstone kit at the bottom. They're on eBay also

http://www.kassoy.com/goldtest01.html

Catfish likes the electronic ones. Read his posts. You might also PM him


----------



## jimdoc (Apr 22, 2007)

I have a Mizar 24 that I got on Ebay for about $150. Actually I have
never used it because I use acid, and once you open the fluid for the
Mizar tester it is only good for 6 months.
As far as I know the 18K or above acids should be aqua regia and should
be mixed when needed for the tests, so the basic kit 10K,14K,18K,and
silver should be OK to start you off. Get a good set of needles and try to line up some nitric and hydrochloric to mix for testing high karat and platinum.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Apr 22, 2007)

If you have a large Indian or Pakistani or Chinese population, etc, you'll also need 22KT


----------

